# Sauna purchase - Basswood or Eucalyptus?



## GarySawWood (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi guys - I know this is a little off topic, but we're purchasing an infrared sauna for health reasons. The company is offering the one we want in either basswood or eucalyptus, at basically the same cost. The basswood is said to be more hypoallergenic (and we do have kids sensitive to a lot of things that have a distinctive scent - which is why we ruled out cedar- as much as I wanted it). The eucalyptus is not hypoallergenic, but they do tell me that is has no scent. I'm not a huge fan of the white looking basswood (you can't really stain these saunas)- I know it is lightweight and great for carving, shutters, etc…but to me eucalyptus has a nicer look- more grey in color. The color piece is preference, I know….but as far as the properties of the woods (resistance to moisture and bacteria, structural integrity and strength, etc), any comments on the topic and best pick for a sauna. Any issues with scent, bacteria, or in general other considerations here?


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Basswood (called Lynn wood)was used for years around here for ladder side rails (strong for the weight). If you wanted to keep the ladders outside they had to be sealed, or they rotted pretty fast. Usually linseed oil. I'm not sure how much moisture you would have where you're going to have it, but I believe the gum would be the better choice.


----------



## GarySawWood (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats helpful, and the answer I was hoping for. Thanks


----------

